# Old fireplace cracked back/replacement



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

Friend of mine wants to have a fire asap, but this crack in his fireplace insert has him worried. 

First off is their a quick fix for this for the time being, that will allow him to have a fire fast? 

In the meantime I'm guessing a new one will have to be cast out of a refractory cement, can anyone advise me on the materials to use? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Clearly it doesn't look safe to use, why take that chance on having more of a fire than your friend bargained for. I wouldn't want my name on a temporary repair that didn't work on something with such potential consequences, friend or not.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I believe you would want to use this to make a new panel. 

http://www.heatstoprefractorymortar.com/productDetail.php?HEATCAST-40-4

email them to make sure.


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

Ohio painter said:


> Clearly it doesn't look safe to use, why take that chance on having more of a fire than your friend bargained for. I wouldn't want my name on a temporary repair that didn't work on something with such potential consequences, friend or not.


Exactly... but with ever advancing technology, it doesn't hurt to ask if there is a quick fix... That is of course safety approved.


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

JBM said:


> I believe you would want to use this to make a new panel.
> 
> http://www.heatstoprefractorymortar.com/productDetail.php?HEATCAST-40-4
> 
> email them to make sure.


Thank you JBM, ill look into this product for sure!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Do it right a buy another panel. They're easily sourced through chimney supply companies...

https://www.firesidechimneysupply.com/fireside-deluxe-refractory-panels.html

Looks like a 2" panel to me.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> I believe you would want to use this to make a new panel.
> 
> http://www.heatstoprefractorymortar.com/productDetail.php?HEATCAST-40-4
> 
> email them to make sure.


Sorry JB, not knockin your solution of making one either, that's certainly another approach.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

No worries of coarse


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

superseal said:


> Do it right a buy another panel. They're easily sourced through chimney supply companies...
> 
> https://www.firesidechimneysupply.com/fireside-deluxe-refractory-panels.html
> 
> Looks like a 2" panel to me.



Thanks, this is a route that I was warming to through research. I'm gonna try to find out in my area once stores are open again.


----------

